# My boy jumping



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I know it's only one picture... lol... But i'm so proud of him and wanted to share!

I have only jumped teeny with Bundy, maybe 60cm at most, as I have no idea if he had ever jumped before. At first he was super lazy. He has never stopped though.

The girl riding him in this picture owns my old horse, Vodka. He injured himself at camp, so she didn't have a horse to ride, so I offered her Bundy. She was in a fairly high jumping group as Vodka was an amazing jumper, so I was a bit unsure how Bundy would go... He was a champ! The higlight of the whole group. He would come up to the jumps in this lopey canter, and I was thinking "he's going so slow, how will he make it over!!! lol!" And he would just pull this energy from nowhere and cleared every jump by a foot! And did it all looking like he was about to fall asleep, lol. My good boy :]

So feel free to critique! Keep in mind it is his first (and so far only) time jumping this big, previously had only jumped maybe half this height, plus this was the first time the girl had ridden him!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I can't see it


----------



## rider4life422 (Apr 11, 2009)

I can't see the picture


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh really? I can... Its hosted on Picasa... 

Here's the link, it might work... Bundy


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow he's got scope!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Ha ha I was so surprised when I saw the picture... When he's loping up to the jump he looks to be half asleep, and I was worrying he would crash through it! Maybe he will be a better jumper than I had planned :]


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

looks good! what a beautiful horse.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank you! I'm very proud of my boy :]


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

How tall is he?  He looks so small compared to that jump! lol


----------



## rider4life422 (Apr 11, 2009)

He is beautiful!!


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

He is a beauty!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

He's 15.1, so not super small, but not super big lol. Average :]

Thanks everyone! I'm just so proud of him, I didn't really think he would be a great jumper, maybe just the teeny stuff, but I guess I was wrong!


----------



## huntseatgirl (Mar 16, 2009)

Beautiful round jump with lots of scope! Have you thought about doing hunters with him?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

We don't have hunters in Australia! Otherwise i'm sure i'd give it a go!


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

I scrolled through all the other horses, and by far was in the top five as far as form goes!

You must be so proud!!!


----------



## readallaboutit9 (May 9, 2009)

very cute  I think they have those same jumps at my riding club haha


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks guys :] 

So proud of my boy!


----------

